# Topics > Agriculture >  Smarter Farming Package, PrecisionHawk, Noblesville, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PrecisionHawk

precisionhawk.com/agriculture

----------


## Airicist

The Smarter Farming Package by PrecisionHawk and DJI

Published on May 3, 2016




> PrecisionHawk and DJI, global leaders in the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) space, have teamed up to offer the agriculture market with a complete agricultural analytics solution by linking DJI’s commercial-grade drone hardware to PrecisionHawk’s drone software platform, DataMapper. This first-of-its-kind partnership allows PrecisionHawk and DJI to set the new standard for UAV remote sensing within agriculture.

----------

